# Genie, 0x0797/0x799, Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs.

*HR34* 0x799
*HR44* 0x797

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208875-genie-0x7970x799/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver._

_Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._

_Thanks!_


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

While Sports Destination is cool, I find the ability to search by subject matter even cooler.

Now if I'm interested in seeing what movies are currently playing on the channels I get I can just double click the guide and select "Movie &Events" or if I'm interceded in seeing what's on maybe DIY OR Syfy I can just select "Entertainment & Music Channels". Rather than having to scroll through the whole guide to find the subject matter I am currently interest in, this makes it much more focused IMO. Good job DTV.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lgb0250 said:


> While Sports Destination is cool, I find the ability to search by subject matter even cooler.
> 
> Now if I'm interested in seeing what movies are currently playing on the channels I get I can just double click the guide and select "Movie &Events" or if I'm interceded in seeing what's on maybe DIY OR Syfy I can just select "Entertainment & Music Channels". Rather than having to scroll through the whole guide to find the subject matter I am currently interest in, this makes it much more focused IMO. Good job DTV.


The double "click" guide deal has always been there. When the first HR20 came out what was what you got first and had to double "click" for the guide itself.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> The double "click" guide deal has always been there. When the first HR20 came out what was what you got first and had to double "click" for the guide itself.


That goes to show you how much I pay attention! Thanks. The update I received today finally brought my attention to it.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Even after two reset receiver reboots, the guide, and the various menus are less responsive an HR34.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Did the Guide get flushed?? If so, it takes time to rebuild. If not, it wasn't done right.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

It did improve a few hours after my post. Othe rthan that, I have not noticed any sliggishness or any issues which were in the previous releases.


Laxguy said:


> Did the Guide get flushed?? If so, it takes time to rebuild. If not, it wasn't done right.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, the current update fixed my broken TV apps, so that's good!
System had internet according to the dash button, and I could download on demand, but TV apps said no internet connected. It was super annoying.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Wow what an update, the HR34 has slowed down to a crawl. Almost seems like its freezing, yet just so disgustingly slow. This new HR34 (after 3 others failed) has been perfect for months, now this. Dont they test these things before they release them???.. Great Job DTV!!

EDIT - All flushed, reset, etc... yet another DTV firmware DUD!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Datagg said:


> Wow what an update, the HR34 has slowed down to a crawl. Almost seems like its freezing, yet just so disgustingly slow. This new HR34 (after 3 others failed) has been perfect for months, now this. Dont they test these things before they release them???.. Great Job DTV!!
> 
> EDIT - All flushed, reset, etc... yet another DTV firmware DUD!!


You do know that when the guide data is flushed it can take near 48 hours to rebuild everything, right? During that rebuild process I'd expect the unit to be slower.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> You do know that when the guide data is flushed it can take near 48 hours to rebuild everything, right? During that rebuild process I'd expect the unit to be slower.


Yes, Unforturently I know it all too well.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Is this a piece-meal rollout ? I was checking firmware watcher and it says 744 is still the current firmware for the HR44.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## thecougarguy (Feb 7, 2006)

Skip to tick is very slow on my HR44-200 after the update.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just wondering with the new software release can you do a OTA scan with a am21 hooked yo a hr44".........


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

firemantom26 said:


> Just wondering with the new software release can you do a OTA scan with a am21 hooked yo a hr44".........
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


No, that's gone and probably not coming back.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

The world remains stable. My favorite screwup remains unchanged - and unalphabetic:

Listing of sports still has "soccer" ahead of "snowboarding" - as it has been for years.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> No, that's gone and probably not coming back.


Thanks for the info


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

thecougarguy said:


> Skip to tick is very slow on my HR44-200 after the update.


WHat I'm noticiing is the skip is pretty quick, but there's a long lag in the progress bar catching up.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

PK6301 said:


> Is this a piece-meal rollout ? I was checking firmware watcher and it says 744 is still the current firmware for the HR44.


All software updates are rolled out over a multi-week period. You're better off not being one of the first people to receive new firmware. If there are problems, DirecTV can stop the rollout and you won't be affected. If you're in the first group and there are problems, then you are stuck with those problems until they are fixed.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> All software updates are rolled out over a multi-week period.


No, not all. There have been some in the past that go to everyone at once. This update however is a staggered release.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It used to be that Genie firmwares were like that, but as more and more units are being used, the time gets longer. Of course what is changed in a version also plays a role.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> No, not all. There have been some in the past that go to everyone at once. This update however is a staggered release.


That would be very unresponsible thing to do. We all know that we every update, there are issues. doing the 20 million customers at once will be catastrophic for the call centers, as the phone lines will light up brighter than a Christmas tree!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> That would be very unresponsible thing to do. We all know that we every update, there are issues. doing the 20 million customers at once will be catastrophic for the call centers, as the phone lines will light up brighter than a Christmas tree!


Well, regardless of whether you think it is responsible or not it has happened numerous times.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That would be very unresponsible thing to do. We all know that we every update, there are issues. doing the 20 million customers at once will be catastrophic for the call centers, as the phone lines will light up brighter than a Christmas tree!

In the early hr34 days, there weren't that many boxes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> In the early hr34 days, there weren't that many boxes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Then that makes sense


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, I don't know if this has anything to do specifically with 0x799, but I received it two nights ago. Last night I noticed that I couldn't back up in the live buffer. If I tried, the video just locked up until I went back to current time.

It was late so I left it alone but tonight it was still doing it so I did a menu restart.

When it came back up I tested the live buffer and it was back to normal. Then I tested how fluid it was changing channels and that seemed fine but I noticed I was hitting a bunch of channels not normally programmed into my remote.

I looked and my remote's custom channel list was empty. Ok, no biggie, I'll just reprogram those.

Then I looked at the To Do list and instead of the normal 70-80 things in there, there were ZERO.

Instead of the 50+ shows in Series Manager, there were ZERO.

And worst of all, while there are a FEW shows in my recorded programs list, some pretty old movies and three series with a couple of episodes each, the other shows are completely GONE!

I'd say probably at least 100 recordings just went poof. There's no discernable pattern to which shows disappeared and which remained.

I almost thought I did this myself, somehow telling it to reset everything, but then nothing would have been saved in the recorded shows. While I've never done a total reset, I would think there would be a few more warnings than just hit "-". So I'm back to being sure I just told it to restart, hit the "-" sign and waited.

At that point I tried one more reset on the hopes that it might wake up and find all the settings and recordings, but of course that was not the case.

ETA....ok, figured out why only some recordings remained. Those are on the HR24 in the other room. So it does look like the restart did a full wipe on the HR34 for some reason.

Oy.


----------



## TJNash (Jun 5, 2012)

This update wiped out my closed caption/directv caption functionality, as well as at least 1/2 of our on demand channels. I have done the red button reset as well as the online receiver refresh. HR34.


----------



## Strog (Dec 20, 2011)

I got it yesterday and had to do RBR twice so far on my H34. I have three C31 clients and with this update they all froze or got a grey screen both times. With previous 0x744 update only one of the clients was freezing once\twice a week and I had to do RBR on H34 to resolve that. It was smooth sailing for me since last December (not a single reboot) till firmware got over 0x7XX. If this continues I might have to pay ETF and look elsewhere. I'm tired of hearing that there is a cabling issue in my house every time I call.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

HR34/AM21

Running 0799, for the first time ever since installing the 34 over a year ago the AM21 powers down when the 34 is put in standby. Before 799 the power light would remain on all the time.

J C


----------



## Bill Milford (Dec 17, 2006)

Nothing but trouble since this update hit this week. Sluggish remote response. 30 second skip sometimes skips to end and frustrates my wife and daughter. The guide takes many seconds to appear. Have tried restarting several times -- even waited 48 hours to see if it would get better - it didn't. I am at wits end. 

HR34+AM21, 2 clients, 2 hr21-700's


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Bill Milford said:


> I am at wits end.


So am I. I have never seen a company go backwards in basic functionality as much as DTV does. They need to work on fixing the issues for the core and stop spending time on fluff.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Datagg said:


> So am I. I have never seen a company go backwards in basic functionality as much as DTV does. They need to work on fixing the issues for the core and stop spending time on fluff.


+1. 0x0744 and 0x0797 both have problems with a recording freezing for 20 or 30 seconds. That should be a high priority issue.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Nothing but trouble since this update hit this week. Sluggish remote response. 30 second skip sometimes skips to end and frustrates my wife and daughter. The guide takes many seconds to appear. Have tried restarting several times -- even waited 48 hours to see if it would get better - it didn't. I am at wits end. 

HR34+AM21, 2 clients, 2 hr21-700's
. Did you do a reset, wait till its back to live TV then do another one again immediately? That will flush guide data that way and sometimes helps clear certain issues.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

MY HR44 was fine until 744, then I get this weird pause on recordings and live tv video, then it finally does something. I also start getting this herky jerky movement on 720p stuff like ESPN. Only way to fix is to tune to a 1080i channel, then back.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Found another bug on the HR34-700 running 0799.

What I do is list all the NFL ST channels in a Custom menu. I use the PIP feature to be able to see two games at once. I use the channel up to select the next available game during breaks.

The DOWN arrow to switch PIP views is the problem.
When a ST channel is first selected the message (ONLY ON DIRECTV MENU) to bring up scores is displayed in the lower left corner of the TV. 

Until this message is displayed and cleared the Genie will ignore the down arrow to switch PIP, no matter how many times I hit the down arrow it will not work until the MENU prompt has cleared. 
If I tune the main picture to a local channel it switches instantly.

J C


----------



## thecougarguy (Feb 7, 2006)

dbronstein said:


> WHat I'm noticiing is the skip is pretty quick, but there's a long lag in the progress bar catching up.


You are correct. I also noticed that it only is happening on the live buffer. On recordings, skip to tick works fine.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

jcwest said:


> HR34/AM21
> 
> Running 0799, for the first time ever since installing the 34 over a year ago the AM21 powers down when the 34 is put in standby. Before 799 the power light would remain on all the time.
> 
> J C


This was a welcome surprise I noticed too on my HR34/AM21, thanks for fixing this DirecTV. Now if we can get this horrendous skipping and freezing issue fixed before my wife decides to file divorce papers over the TV with the last two updates, that would be great.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

They are obviously getting worse. I got my HR44 late Sept and it worked great; ever since 744 its been developing issues. No excuse for backward movements at this point.

Im starting to wonder if the CE program (amateurs) is the only way they Beta test...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Received the update last night on a 44-200... All seemed fine. After watching a recording and ESPN the 'Ok' command wouldn't work via IR or IP control. Turned the unit off (not reset) and back on, the button then worked fine. Weird.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Last night I had a new problem with 797. I noticed about 5 minutes past 7:00 that Almost Human was not recording. I tuned to Fox (channel 13 in my area) and only had a black screen. I then tried to tune to several other local channels and some would work but most would not. Went to my HR21-700 and all locals were working. Back to my HR44-500, did a reset and when it came back up all locals were again working and Almost Human began recording. I am glad I kept my two HR21-700s to backup things the Genie screws up.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

I rec'd the update last Tuesday (the 12th) on my HR44-500. Its worked well for us since then.


----------



## Bill Milford (Dec 17, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> . Did you do a reset, wait till its back to live TV then do another one again immediately? That will flush guide data that way and sometimes helps clear certain issues.


I will try that. I have reset numerous times. I even reset to defaults, disconnected the AM21, unplugged the genie clients. Next I was going to try to turn off whole home and power cycle the SWM-16.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually power cycling the swim while everything else is literally unplugged can help sometimes as well with weird issues.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

Have a hr34 now with 799. Had problems with pixelation on recordings. When I play back saved pixelated programs the pixelation is still there so I assume that bug is associated with the recording process. A new problem has come up with 799. On watching live shows periodically the picture will freeze sometimes with an image or sometimes with a blank screen. This stays that way for 10-20 seconds and then resumes normal operation.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jason Whiddon said:


> .
> 
> Im starting to wonder if the CE program (amateurs) is the only way they Beta test...


So how you recommend they do the BETA testing? in a lab??? with no real user feedback


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

peds48 said:


> So how you recommend they do the BETA testing? in a lab??? with no real user feedback


I used to do CE here. It was said many times to send error reports, granted they may not even look. That works well huh?

Plenty of companies use a select group for beta testing and do it right, Directv obviously hasnt figured out a reliable process. If they want to continue to release CE's for people on forums to play with fine, but they need to start investing a little more professional time in getting the SW right, because their current process is poor.

I know a lot of people love it because they get to play with new goodies, but in the mean while for the normal paying customer (the majority) that don't know about CE nor care, they have to deal with buggy dvr's. As far as "real user feedback", all Ill say is a lot of the people that get on the CE couldn't trouble shoot their way down a one way street.

I do not care about this new sports search, or youtube, or an HD GUI, what I care about is being able to watch recordings that dont freeze and/or play back in a herky jerk motion. Id also like for my remote keep working on the little red dot score channels, instead of randomly ignoring commands...


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Jason Whiddon said:


> They are obviously getting worse. I got my HR44 late Sept and it worked great; ever since 744 its been developing issues. No excuse for backward movements at this point.
> 
> Im starting to wonder if the CE program (amateurs) is the only way they Beta test...


How do you know that DTV doesn't have its own group of "dedicated" testers?


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

LarryS said:


> Have a hr34 now with 799. Had problems with pixelation on recordings. When I play back saved pixelated programs the pixelation is still there so I assume that bug is associated with the recording process. A new problem has come up with 799. On watching live shows periodically the picture will freeze sometimes with an image or sometimes with a blank screen. This stays that way for 10-20 seconds and then resumes normal operation.


Same here. The freezing seems to have started around the 15th, which is when the server says it was updated to 799.

I'm also wondering if this build introduced an odd but relatively harmless issue with hitting the "previous" button that goes back a few seconds. If I do it quickly after coming off a fast forward or skip, it only goes back one time and gives me a bonk sound. I have to wait a second then go back further. Used to be I could start hitting the previous/skip back button as much as I wanted after hitting play or letting the DVR resume playback.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

HR44-500
firmware 0x797
report 20131120-126E

Got the 797 firmware this morning at 2:35AM and I just started noticing freezing and pixelation as I was watching TV tonight. The screen is frozen black as I send this report. The pixelation started right after the box gave me a message along the lines of loss of Signal on sat in 1 and then a couple of seconds later it gave me the same message for sat 2. The black screen went away when I hit the channel up. I was watching The Big Bang Theory on Chanel 26 in Houston when the screen froze black.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I got 797 on my HR44 yesterday morning. I was not home until relatively late in the evening and saw that my "DVR has been updated." I have been having a problem recording games on NHL CI where if I try to start watching after the game has begun, the recording will start with an error message that "all or part of this program did not record. Scanning for recorded content." It would then jump not to the beginning of the broadcast but to the end. So, last night I set it to record a hockey game at 10 pm on NHL CI, and then started watching it 20 minutes after the recording started. Luckily, the new software seems to have solved this problem. I still got the message that the program did not record, but instead of jumping to the end, it started at the beginning. I hope this is indeed a fix and continues with other recordings.

I only watched a few things last night, but so far I have not had the freezing or pixellation that others have reported.


SMK


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Report 20131121-2E00
Hr44/700

Skip to tick isn't working correctly on live buffers. FF then skip or jump back has a 3-5 second delay. It causes the user to stack commands and then offers unpredictable results in where you land. On a related note, when switching buffers in DoublePlay or PIP, there's a 5 second audio delay when switching to a buffered tuner. It seems to switch OK if the destination buffer is live.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

itzme said:


> Report 20131121-2E00
> Hr44/700
> 
> Skip to tick isn't working correctly on live buffers. FF then skip or jump back has a 3-5 second delay. It causes the user to stack commands and then offers unpredictable results in where you land. *On a related note, when switching buffers in DoublePlay or PIP, there's a 5 second audio delay when switching to a buffered tuner. It seems to switch OK if the destination buffer is live.*


I've had this issue for some time(maybe a year or more) on several different firmwares on both an HR34 and an HR44 so I don't think it is related to this particular update. On another note, when watching on my HR44, a recording from my HR21, when FF at 2x or 3x, there now seems to be an actual "skip-back" being done on the HR44. In the past, the "skip-back" did not function properly and most often it would "jump ahead" instead. Hope this continues. When watching a recorded program actually recorded on my HR44, the "skip-back" time is variable. Some shows it doesn't work at all and other shows it "skips-back" a few seconds. Kind of annoying, I try to be very quick when FF'ing but it seems to vary by recording. My "old and slow" HR21 does the FF function much better.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

bnwrx said:


> I've had this issue for some time(maybe a year or more) on several different firmwares on both an HR34 and an HR44 so I don't think it is related to this particular update.


Regarding your audio delay, I wanted ti ask if you use an AVR patached by and HDMI cable, and what brand of AVR you use. I use a Pioneer 1022-k. I didn't have those audio delays when it used my HR24, and I got the problem with the HR44 from day one. I ask because when I called DirectTV they intimated the problem might be with my AVR. They also indicated they had no record of others with that problem, so you may want to report it like I did.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

itzme said:


> Regarding your audio delay, I wanted ti ask if you use an AVR patached by and HDMI cable, and what brand of AVR you use. I use a Pioneer 1022-k. I didn't have those audio delays when it used my HR24, and I got the problem with the HR44 from day one. I ask because when I called DirectTV they intimated the problem might be with my AVR. They also indicated they had no record of others with that problem, so you may want to report it like I did.


I use an optical cable to my Onkyo AVR. I have not reported it to DTV. I also get this delay when just using my TV speakers which is connected via HDMI.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

bnwrx said:


> I use an optical cable to my Onkyo AVR. I have not reported it to DTV. I also get this delay when just using my TV speakers which is connected via HDMI.


I'm old and a little hard of hearing so if I turn up the volume too much, my wife complains. I solved this issue by connecting a pair of ear buds to the TV which disables the TV output to its speakers. My wife listens to our HR44 through a Sony AVR connected with optical cable. I have noticed that when I do a skip or change channels and other things, the audio is there immediately on my ear buds but there is a few second delay before audio returns to the AVR. I think the problem with the current version of firmware for the Genies with audio delay is only happening on the optical cable from the DVR.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

bnwrx said:


> I use an optical cable to my Onkyo AVR. I have not reported it to DTV. I also get this delay when just using my TV speakers which is connected via HDMI.


I have observed audio lag issues during trick play while watching HD programming, but only if the DVR was tuned to an SD program immediately before watching the HD channel/recording. If I switch from one HD program to another HD program, the audio lag issues go away. This is with an Onkyo AVR connected via HDMI.

So, try putting the DVR on an HD channel (doesn't matter which one) before starting to watch whatever channel/recording you want to watch. If your experience is like mine, this will resolve the audio lag. I used to leave the DVR on GSN (an SD channel) by default, but after discovering the cause of this issue I now put the DVR on ESPN instead.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

So it does sound to me (and I could be wrong) that the audio delay issue that occurs when you switch to a _buffered_ tuner (suing DoublePlay ir PIP) is an issue with the HR44, and not our random audio devices. Note the issue doesn't occur if the destination buffer is live. I also just tried all combinations of HD and SD as the post above suggested, and that didn't make a difference for me. I think that's a separate or different issue.

It also sounds like it happens if we connect using optical or HDMI. Interesting, I was thinking the issue may've involved the complexities of an HDMI handshake.

Maybe smarter minds than mine could draw some conclusions that might help DirecTV fix this.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

HR44-500
firmware 0x797
report 20131121-1309

Black screen happened again tonight. The screen is frozen black as I send this report. I got the message about loss of Signal on sat in 2 and then it went blank. The black screen went away when I hit the channel up. I was watching Fox Business on channel 359 when it occurred.

Edit to add
It happened again and while I was on the frozen black screen, I went to the signal meter. I didn't stay long, but it looked like I was losing signal on the odd transponders on 101 for at least tuner 1, 2 and 5. I went to my HR24 in another room that is on the same leg of my SWM-16 and the signal for 101 on tuners 1 and 2 were in the 97's to 100's. So it looks like this release is knocking out the tuners somehow.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Skip-to-tick is really messed up, but worse is the pixelation and sound drop outs when watching recordings. These were NEVER present in my HR44 until this update. I rebooted (twice) after noticing the issues in a couple recordings, but even after the reboots the problem still exists. Not happy.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

I have observed audio lag issues during trick play while watching HD programming, but only if the DVR was tuned to an SD program immediately before watching the HD channel/recording. If I switch from one HD program to another HD program, the audio lag issues go away. This is with an Onkyo AVR connected via HDMI.

So, try putting the DVR on an HD channel (doesn't matter which one) before starting to watch whatever channel/recording you want to watch. If your experience is like mine, this will resolve the audio lag. I used to leave the DVR on GSN (an SD channel) by default, but after discovering the cause of this issue I now put the DVR on ESPN instead.


I use an optical cable to my Onkyo AVR. I have not reported it to DTV. I also get this delay when just using my TV speakers which is connected via HDMI.


Since being a D* customer I've had three AVR's. First AVR was a Denon, no audio delays but replaced it because it did not have HDMI connections. My second was a Onkyo, and returned it for a Pioneer which is my current AVR. I thought the Onkyo ran a little warm, but the main reason I returned it was of the audio delay/lag when changing channels. It didn't matter if I was going from SD to HD, or HD to HD it always had an audio delay/lag. If I was watching a DVD it would have an audio delay/lag if I skipped thru chapters. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I have since disconnected the Genie running x0797 due to all the issues, my wife has been giving me nasty looks with the freezing, pixellation issues which happens with the WHDVR option also. Spread out all the series links to all of our HR24's, so thank god I did not trade them in for clients at that time.

Will monitor the forums and keep the Genie until the problems appear fixed, which means no GenieGO for us either. 

Please get this fixed DirecTV.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why no genie go? Its not tied to a genie, it works independently with any unit.

And do you mean you literally unplugged the genie from power?


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I received the update 2 days ago for my HR44/700. So far it has been very stable on my platform, no issues so far. I have not tried out the new sports feature yet.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is an oddity I saw today....Pressed the new "Sports" search icon, first screen is "Today". It shows the icon for Formula 1, when I select it, it pops up that the F1 qually is on today at 10am my time(which is MTN zone). On the "My Teams" page I have selected to follow/record F1 and when I press the F1 icon there, it shows that the F1 qually is already being recorded(because it actually started at 9am MST). 2 different times displayed in the same menu?.......Luckily the HR44 did actually record at the correct time......


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Why no genie go? Its not tied to a genie, it works independently with any unit.

And do you mean you literally unplugged the genie from power?


Good call.....forgot I needed a Genie to get one, but not tied to it for operation if I shut the Genie off.

And yes, I did unplug the power supply from the Genie, since then everything is working great including WHDVR across all my HR-24's. My wife likes me again. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## mrphil (Dec 11, 2011)

0x797 HR44/500

Going to any SonicTap Channel, the 'More Info' banner is highlighted, which requires you to press 'Exit" to make that go away, until then, you can't even upchannel//downchannel. Once another song starts, the 'More Info' banner reappears requiring once again an 'Exit' command. This doesn't occur on other channels, just SonicTap, and is annoying. Don't know when this 'feature' was added, but it needs to go away! :bang


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Another SNAFU for the HR34-700/AM21 running 799.

Same as before, watching NFL ST games in a custom menu for only the NFL games being played.

Several times during Sunday afternoon when I press channel up the channel changes to the next channel but the Channel Banner goes nuts.
It rapidly scrolls through the custom menu channel listings in an endless loop. While this is happening the new channel displays normally. First time I say this I hit channel down and it switched to some other channel and stopped scrolling. Later I let it run and there seemed to be no end to the scrolling.

J C


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

HR44-500
Update is stable, all though I did have to reboot the HR44 and the HR24 because whole house sharing wasn't working. Sports search working without a hitch. The only thing I noticed with this update is the text in the GUI looks off, not as sharp, kind of out of focus. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, this might have been around for a while, but I just noticed it after this last download...

When viewing the PlayList, it now will say "On Now" when the show being recorded is currently on. When viewing the info of a show, it no longer has the option for "Upcoming" and now says "Other Showings". Also, when viewing "Other Showings", all the VOD listings show the Season and Episode number.

Nice!

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

My update has been very stable. The next move is getting the c41w when they come available. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

Is it safe to assume that this release is still being rolled out? I checked my HR34-700 this morning and still on the old release.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

golfnut-n-nh said:


> Is it safe to assume that this release is still being rolled out? I checked my HR34-700 this morning and still on the old release.


Yup, it should be coming your way....


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

HR44-500
Update is stable, all though I did have to reboot the HR44 and the HR24 because whole house sharing wasn't working. Sports search working without a hitch. The only thing I noticed with this update is the text in the GUI looks off, not as sharp, kind of out of focus. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Update:
Text in GUI looks fine. One day it's off, the other it's ok. Maybe it was just my middle aged eyes  


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you've tuned (on purpose or accidentally) to an SD channel, you'll get a below par GUI in the Guide or List....


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

This version has been out for a couple of weeks now, but this site http://www.redh.com/dtv/ has been showing the previous version as being in the stream for the last few days. I know that last week, I looked and saw this latest version being in the stream on a couple different days, during daylight hours. Could it be DTV has been receiving complaints about the new version and has now put it on hold?


----------



## Bill Milford (Dec 17, 2006)

I reverted back to 744 version bnwrx mentioned was on line and all it back to normal.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I would not suggest that. Reverting could cause you to lose some recordings


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I would not suggest that. Reverting could cause you to lose some recordings


Not only that but you're just going to get the new version again.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Milford said:


> I reverted back to 744 version bnwrx mentioned was on line and all it back to normal.


Perhaps, until as the others have mentioned, you get the "correct" version for your DVR, which could be as early as tonight!


----------



## rjviola12 (Aug 11, 2007)

Same issue with JCWest's post. HR34-700.

I have had the same channel banner issues. I tried to clear, using the "double reset". Still does it from time to time.


----------



## Strog (Dec 20, 2011)

Strog said:


> I got it yesterday and had to do RBR twice so far on my H34. I have three C31 clients and with this update they all froze or got a grey screen both times. With previous 0x744 update only one of the clients was freezing once\twice a week and I had to do RBR on H34 to resolve that. It was smooth sailing for me since last December (not a single reboot) till firmware got over 0x7XX. If this continues I might have to pay ETF and look elsewhere. I'm tired of hearing that there is a cabling issue in my house every time I call.


Just FYI... Since my C31s got upgraded to 0x734 my issues are resolved, no more freezing or grey screens, everything works great. It's been about 10 days since I got the new firmware on the clients.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Strog said:


> Just FYI... Since my C31s got upgraded to 0x734 my issues are resolved, no more freezing or grey screens, everything works great. It's been about 10 days since I got the new firmware on the clients.


Excellent! Thanks for posting.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Until they decide to update again 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## mrphil (Dec 11, 2011)

0x797 HR44/500
Report #: 20131130-1BD9

This may not be a new issue with this release, but observe when manually switching to a channel not in your favorites list, then going to another channel included in the favorites list, pressing [Prev] (to go to last channel) does not return to the previous non-favorites-list channel, but one previously tuned to that i-s in favorites. Changing your guide list to either all subscribed to all channels does not exhibit this issue.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It's not new, and it's not clear that this is even an issue. Some feel it's intended and desired behavior.


----------



## mrphil (Dec 11, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> It's not new, and it's not clear that this is even an issue. Some feel it's intended and desired behavior.


I corrected my post from 'last channel' to the proper name of the button on the remote....'Prev'. I also have had an HR24/500 for over 3 years and it never has nor does it exhibit the reported issue.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

Have had the update for a while and now have had my fourth recording from four different channels freeze on the video but keep playing the audio. After a restart from the menu, one of the recordings started to play but the others did not. Just for information, I could not fast forward or 30 second skip past the frozen part of the recording.


----------



## plutodc (Sep 24, 2007)

just started having issues with this release of the software my box would not give me any guide info or show my recordings... i downgraded by accident did not know they put the old version back out and lost most of my recordings and have to reset everything up i had setup to record!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mrphil said:


> I corrected my post from 'last channel' to the proper name of the button on the remote....'Prev'. I also have had an HR24/500 for over 3 years and it never has nor does it exhibit the reported issue.


I have never seen the prev button take you to a channel that isn't in the currently used favorites list. How odd....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

plutodc said:


> just started having issues with this release of the software my box would not give me any guide info or show my recordings... i downgraded by accident did not know they put the old version back out and lost most of my recordings and have to reset everything up i had setup to record!


Sorry to hear this. 
What steps did you take before the disaster occurred?


----------



## bondoo0 (Apr 16, 2012)

Having a weird problem with whole home since I got this update. When watching a recorded show on one of the other receivers (either HR24 or H25), the show will stop (picture and sound freeze). I can then hit stop, and restart the program, and it will work fine for some period of time (sometimes 5 minutes, sometimes 25 minutes). This is corrected by rebooting the HR-34, which lasts for a few days, then I have to reboot the HR-34 again. I have also noticed that when I reboot, I get the errors found screen on boot, and it says it found 15 errors, and seems to only ever show 9 corrected, but continues to boot, so I guess it could be a hard drive issue, but just seems to have started after the software update.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

aldiesel said:


> Have had the update for a while and now have had my fourth recording from four different channels freeze on the video but keep playing the audio. After a restart from the menu, one of the recordings started to play but the others did not. Just for information, I could not fast forward or 30 second skip past the frozen part of the recording.


 Happened on two more recordings and live TV. I restarted the receiver and the recordings had an hour on the bar but could not skip past the first ten seconds. The video was frozen but the audio kept going. Same thing happened on a channel that we were watching live. It froze and continued to buffer but you could not rewind. Audio kept playing but video frozen. Checked all 5 tuners on all sat's after the menu restart nad all were in the 90's.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

HR34-700. Received the 799 update this am (Dec 4th). The receiver just "froze up" and would not respond to
remote or front panel (I was watching Fox live att). Had to do a red button reset.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I am using an HR44 with an AM21 for locals. I can get both Providence and Boston locals. I only had the HR44 for two weeks before getting the current software, so I am uncertain if this is only with the current software or also with the previous, but I have had issues with watching either of the NBC stations or FOX stations OTA (either being Providence or Boston). If tuned to those channels after somewhere between 45 and 60 minutes the video and audio disappear. The screen turns black. If I press info the channel info appears on top, and the time bar on the bottom. I can rewind and go forward, but no picture or sound re appears. Changing channels and returning to the affected channel will restore picture and sound. I have not recorded anything yet on these channels to see if there is a problem recording, but I suspect there will be. I will try that this weekend.

SMK


----------



## fyrfyter (Nov 24, 2006)

I have a ton of issues, and well, DirecTv has been less than responsive. 4 times this week, the HR34 has tried to update to latest software, and each morning I have to do an rbr to get my system responsive again. Such a pain in the butt. So I guess I am in a catch 22. Good News, I can't get the software update. Bad news, I can't get the software update. Tech Support is clueless. Told me they are open 24 hours. Funny, the phone message when I call the 800 number says otherwise. Who do I talk to, to get this matter fixed?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, you can start here. Thousands of calls and time on the phone have been obviated by fixes found here. 

So, we need details. When did it try to update? What was the message, if any? What does History show? What is the version you do have?


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

RoyGBiv said:


> I am using an HR44 with an AM21 for locals. I can get both Providence and Boston locals. I only had the HR44 for two weeks before getting the current software, so I am uncertain if this is only with the current software or also with the previous, but I have had issues with watching either of the NBC stations or FOX stations OTA (either being Providence or Boston). If tuned to those channels after somewhere between 45 and 60 minutes the video and audio disappear. The screen turns black. If I press info the channel info appears on top, and the time bar on the bottom. I can rewind and go forward, but no picture or sound re appears. Changing channels and returning to the affected channel will restore picture and sound. I have not recorded anything yet on these channels to see if there is a problem recording, but I suspect there will be. I will try that this weekend.
> 
> SMK


I have reset the receiver several times, and this morning I redid antenna setup. The good news is that the FOX stations now seem to be OK. Unfortunately, the NBC stations still suddenly just go blank. Interestingly, I just noticed that even though there is no picture or sound, the subtitles will keep working normally.

SMK


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I note that in some recent update my Samsung D-model plasma is now able to get 1080p HDMI signals from an HR34, just as it used to from an HR21.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

This AM I turned on my HR34 (that received the new update Dec, 4th) and there was no sound or picture. I could see the
guide and recordings, but nothing else. Tried changing channels to no avail. Turned it off and on several times to no avail.
Checked my HR24 and HR22 and had everything. Did a menue reset and the audio and video worked. Second problem
that I have had since the new update (see my Dec 4th entry). Have had hardly any problems with the 34 since Feb., 2011
and wondering if the thing is starting to go south on me...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A few hiccups after an update doesn't indicate much at all. But always good to keep an eye on things. 

- If you do not hit return/enter as the cursor nears the edge, the formatting is done automatically. Hitting return bollixes it up.


----------



## slapshot54 (Sep 3, 2011)

So many issues with this release. Loss of signal, lock-up after loss of signal, RVU is horrendous. Will try to ff thru commercials and the video stream will go back randomly to the beginning of the recording or 15 min back etc. So frustrating. Nearly unwatchable. Thinking to switching to cable!


----------



## n17987 (Oct 20, 2006)

Moving post to this thread, "Having a different AM21 problem with my HR34 in Dallas as well. when viewing a local off-air channel such as WFAA, 8-1, when it comes time to move to the network broadcast or vice versa or when it just hits the top of the hour change, the screen goes blank. Doesn't recover, have to change channels then go back. Any ideas? I mention WFAA because it has the worst issues."


----------



## mrphil (Dec 11, 2011)

n17987 said:


> Moving post to this thread, "Having a different AM21 problem with my HR34 in Dallas as well. when viewing a local off-air channel such as WFAA, 8-1, when it comes time to move to the network broadcast or vice versa or when it just hits the top of the hour change, the screen goes blank. Doesn't recover, have to change channels then go back. Any ideas? I mention WFAA because it has the worst issues."


Same issue here...but on 17-1. I've only noticed it exhibiting the described behavior at the beginning of the hour, but I don't tune to that often. Until a few weeks ago, my AM21 was connected to an HR24-500. The issue seemed to begin after connecting the AM21 to a new HR44-500 a few weeks ago. Since I got new software the next morning, don't know if it's an issue with that or what. What I also noticed is when setting up the AM21 channels, it (AM21) seems to check on signal strength...and if you're in a remote area with a directional antenna, remote stations in the opposite direction don't show as an option for your area.


----------



## Dyohn (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi there. I was having several issues with my HR34-700 Genie receiver, including randomly not powering on and inability to access some video on demand channels. DirecTV updated my receiver to the x0799 software and all the issues are gone. It is rock solid now, everything works as expected, and it's much faster. It was on x0744 before.

FWIW


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

mrphil said:


> Same issue here...but on 17-1. I've only noticed it exhibiting the described behavior at the beginning of the hour, but I don't tune to that often. Until a few weeks ago, my AM21 was connected to an HR24-500. The issue seemed to begin after connecting the AM21 to a new HR44-500 a few weeks ago. Since I got new software the next morning, don't know if it's an issue with that or what. What I also noticed is when setting up the AM21 channels, it (AM21) seems to check on signal strength...and if you're in a remote area with a directional antenna, remote stations in the opposite direction don't show as an option for your area.


Same problem as I'm having as I documented above. Evidently some others are having it as well. I don't know if it is specific to this software release as I only had my HR44 for two weeks prior to this new software, and I just don't remember if it happened or not. It's interesting to hear that for everyone it seems to happen at the top of the hour.

SMK


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

mrphil said:


> Same issue here...but on 17-1. I've only noticed it exhibiting the described behavior at the beginning of the hour, but I don't tune to that often. Until a few weeks ago, my AM21 was connected to an HR24-500. The issue seemed to begin after connecting the AM21 to a new HR44-500 a few weeks ago. Since I got new software the next morning, don't know if it's an issue with that or what. What I also noticed is when setting up the AM21 channels, it (AM21) seems to check on signal strength...and if you're in a remote area with a directional antenna, remote stations in the opposite direction don't show as an option for your area.


e

Same issue here. On AM21 over the air channels screen goes blank at top of hour. It comes back on its own about 3 seconds later. Very strange issue.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

My new HR44-200 updated to 0x797 last night. With the exception of the caller ID bug, I haven't noticed anything I hate.


----------



## torqy (Dec 11, 2013)

We have a Genie HR44-500 with x797, Whole Home and a HR21-700. Genie installed August 20, latest software update installed November 7. System not connected to internet. Have had a recurring problem getting a 771 error, usually only for Channel 5 (local CBS). Have tried reboots from menu and RBR, which fixes temporarily. The HR21 in the bedroom never loses signal, so I know the dish and cabling must be good, eh? I have instructed Mrs torqy to do all recording of CBS on the bedroom unit. Any ideas?

SOLVED:

A service call determined that the problem was a bad LNB. As a side bonus, the tech swapped out the HR-21 for an HR-24.
Oddly, the new LNB he installed first was also bad. Knock on wood, all things working OK now.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

The wife is getting ready to throw the 44 out the window and told me to go complain on that satellite blog. Tonight's recording of "The Sing Off" was unwatchable at 7PM and then the "Criminal Minds" recording at 8 was corrupt. The duplicate "Criminal Minds" recording from HR21-700 is fine.

Come on Direct-TV, get this fixed.

No report since I've already sent two and I didn't catch it in the act this time.


Lucky me. As I was reading the forums it froze again. The same channel is fine on my HR24.

Report 20131211-26FB


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

My HR44 updated this morning at 7:20 to 0x79e. The only reason I realized it had had an update was that when I turned the TV on at about 7:45 to check the To Do LIst, it only went out to Sunday. So, I checked the version and saw the update.

I have no idea what this update was for, but so far I have been watching NBC from Boston on my AM21, and by now the screen would have gone black with no picture or sound. So far, I have no problems.

I hope it is fixed!

SMK


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

My HR44 updated at 1:18 AM today. I see no obvious differences but other than a less than totally dependable Caller ID function I wasn't experiencing any other noticeable problems so it's not like I have something to check or test.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

randyk47 said:


> My HR44 updated at 1:18 AM today. I see no obvious differences but other than a less than totally dependable Caller ID function I wasn't experiencing any other noticeable problems so it's not like I have something to check or test.


Which version did you get this AM?


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry....should have said version.....it was 0x79e.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

So it now seems that 0x79E is out for NR......It shows on the RedH site as being in the stream now.....


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Probably not important since 79E is out, but I was having intermittent issues where if I hit Replay a couple of times, it would freeze the pic, but the audio would continue. Would have to FF to get back to normal. Happened once or twice a night.

Then last night we sat down to watch SHIELD and it wouldn't play. Stuck at the beginning and FF took it straight to the end and asked if I wanted to delete. So I went through and did a menu reset hoping that would fix it. When it came back up, my playlist was EMPTY. No local or remote recordings. And all remote commands were very sluggish. After I calmed down I unplugged the unit and bought the show on Apple TV. After the show I plugged it back in hoping the time powered off would fix it.

Nope. When I went into menu the only option it offered me was My DirecTV (can't lose that wonderful "feature") and one other that I can't remember. But under it was a button to rerun sat setup. So I figured what the hey as I already lost all my recordings. Went to the first page of sat setup and all of a sudden the REC light came on. I exited out and everything was back like it was. All my recordings were there and it was responding to the remote like normal.

Weird.

Hopefully 79E fixes some of this.


----------



## vobguy (Jun 10, 2009)

itzme said:


> Report 20131121-2E00
> Hr44/700
> 
> Skip to tick isn't working correctly on live buffers. FF then skip or jump back has a 3-5 second delay. It causes the user to stack commands and then offers unpredictable results in where you land. On a related note, when switching buffers in DoublePlay or PIP, there's a 5 second audio delay when switching to a buffered tuner. It seems to switch OK if the destination buffer is live.


This skip issue started happening on our HR34 when we got 799. Very annoying. It actually does skip forward or back reasonably quick, but the bar doesn't show it for 3-5 seconds, which usually leads o incorrectly pushing the button again. 
Also noticed the audio issue but it seems intermittent, havent noticed it as much as the skip.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

vobguy said:


> This skip issue started happening on our HR34 when we got 799. Very annoying. It actually does skip forward or back reasonably quick, but the bar doesn't show it for 3-5 seconds, which usually leads o incorrectly pushing the button again.
> Also noticed the audio issue *but it seems intermittent*, havent noticed it as much as the skip.


It may seem intermittent depending on whether the tuner you're going to is exactly live or not (buffered, even a little). For me, only when its buffered do I notice the delay in audio. But I agree, the skip to tick issue is much more annoying.


----------

